# Can not open Port!



## luv2bling (Sep 23, 2011)

I have been working with this cutter all day trying to get my vinyl to the right setting for my T-shirts ....So, I just tried it again and now the cutter says ..cannot open port...How would that happen...I have a vinyl express r31 series. It was working fine...now its not...wierd...I did change the size but would that do it? If anyone could help that would be awesome..Maybe a list of sizes like....for vinyl across the top I just want one line....when I do rhinestones would be antoher size. Doesn't seem to change from the LXi software to the production manager ...Any help would be fantastic..

Jan


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

luv2bling said:


> I have been working with this cutter all day trying to get my vinyl to the right setting for my T-shirts ....So, I just tried it again and now the cutter says ..cannot open port...How would that happen...I have a vinyl express r31 series. It was working fine...now its not...wierd...I did change the size but would that do it? If anyone could help that would be awesome..Maybe a list of sizes like....for vinyl across the top I just want one line....when I do rhinestones would be antoher size. Doesn't seem to change from the LXi software to the production manager ...Any help would be fantastic..
> 
> Jan


Plug your usb cable in a different port. Mine jumps from port to port for no reason.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I am assuming that you have tried rebooting? Did microsoft do one of those unknown to you updates? I have found that sometimes you just need to reboot. I have had to roll back one time because microsoft did an update and it messed with my ports.


----------



## ms3ftw (Dec 16, 2011)

Hey same thing happened to me when i turned off my plotter when the vinyl slid off. I was cutting with 6" samples so thats why it did that. Well all i did was turn it on. Then unplug the USB from the plotter side and plug it back in. Then turn off then back on. It worked for me 2 times like that


----------

